# A lot he knows!



## infiniteloveandgratitude

I have come across this sentence, and I seem to recall that this is an expression which is used sarcastically. 
Here, it is said about someone who ignores everything about his true identity. and is about to discover it.
I'm thinking of translating it by : Il ne sait pas ce qui l'attend.
ou "il ne sait rien de rien!" "Il est complètement ignorant!"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Could you say : "Il n'a pas idée." or "Il n'a aucune idée." ?


----------



## infiniteloveandgratitude

Oui, merci. Je vais y songer un peu plus... 
Quelque chose comme:
Il n'a aucune idée de ce qui l'attend!
(le narrateur omniscient nous a déjà révélé ce qui va suivre)


----------



## rolmich

Peut-être "Il est loin d'imaginer ce qui l'attend/va lui arriver".


----------



## Nicomon

Ou peut-être...

_S'il savait ce qui l'attend! / Si seulement il savait... / Il n'a pas la moindre idée... / Il est complètement dans le brouillard._

*Edit :*  remarque que _« il ne sait rien de rien » _pourrait faire l'affaire, à mon avis. 

Et dans d'autres contextes :  _Mais qu'est-ce qu'il en sait?_


----------



## infiniteloveandgratitude

Wow! What great suggestions! Thank you so much.


----------



## xtrasystole

infiniteloveandgratitude said:


> .*
> A lot he knows!
> *... I seem to recall that this is an expression which is used sarcastically


It seems to me that the suggested translations so far fail to convey the sarcastic side infiniteloveandgratitude (great name) is talking about. The phrase is used ironically, isn't it?


----------



## Nicomon

xtrasystole said:


> It seems to me that the suggested translations so far fail to convey the sarcastic side infiniteloveandgratitude (great name) is talking about. The phrase is used ironically, isn't it?


  May be so, but then, what would you suggest?   We went along with infinitelove's own suggestions. 

If it is sarcastic, then a similar expression that comes to mind is "He hasn't got a clue / he's clueless". 

We might come up with other/better ideas if we could read more of the text, e.g. the preceding and following sentences...


----------



## orlando09

I think Nicomon's suggestions work OK; I'd probably go with : Il ne sait (vraiment) rien de rien

By the way, just for completeness, I would add that in British English "a fat lot he knows" sounds better to me (and it's more sarcastic)

However for a case such as that described in the original post (where someone is ignorant about something important that is going to happen to them - as opposed to just being ignorant about something generally) a would say that more usual expression would be: little does he know


----------



## rolmich

Following orlando's precisions, and further to my #4, I'd like to add :
_Il est à mille lieues d'imaginer ce qui lui pend au nez._


----------



## Charlie Parker

I agree wholeheartedly with the distinctions Orlando09 has made. I heard "a fat lot he knows" when I lived in England. The expression "little does he know" suggests understatement to me. That is, the speaker has perhaps some idea of what the future holds but underestimates its gravity. To my mind, the original phrase "A lot he knows!" or, better, "A fat lot he knows!" serves to refute the opinions of the speaker. So, in fact, I don't think it suits the context originally described. I can imagine the following dialogue:
A: John has been telling us that the reason that the econcony is picking up and that the real reason why some people aren't working is that they're simply not looking hard enough for a job.
B: A fat lot he knows. John's a teacher. He has job security that others can only dream of. He has no idea how hard it is survive in this economy.


----------



## xtrasystole

Charlie Parker said:


> .
> B: *A fat lot he knows*. John's a teacher...


In French I would say: _'*On peut dire qu'il s'y connaît !* John est un enseignant...'_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci xtrasystole. C'est intéressant. Ça me semble ironique parce qu'en fait John, en tant qu'enseignant, ne s'y connaît pas en affaires.


----------



## xtrasystole

Charlie Parker said:


> Ça me semble ironique parce qu'en fait John, en tant qu'enseignant, ne s'y connaît pas en affaires


Yes, that's exactly right. 
_'On peut dire qu'il s'y connaît'_ = il ne connaît rien à la question. 

_'On peut dire qu'il s'y connaît ! John est un enseignant, il a la sécurité de l'emploi que d'autres aimeraient bien avoir. Il ne se rend pas compte de la difficulté de s'en sortir dans l'économie actuelle !'_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup xtrasystole. Tes phrases vont m'aider.


----------



## Nicomon

orlando09 said:


> I think Nicomon's suggestions work OK; I'd probably go with : Il ne sait (vraiment) rien de rien


 Thanks, Orlando. I like the addition of _vraiment_. But to render onto Caesar... that one was actually infinitelove's own suggestion. 

I of course also agree entirely with the distinctions you made. By the way I heard the version with "fat", too, 'though I never lived in England. But right from the beginning, I couldn't see the sarcasm in infinite's context. 

@ Charlie (bonjour ) c'est ta suggestion « _Il n'a aucune idée_ », qui m'a fait penser (post 8) à "_He's clueless / hasn't got a clue_"... je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que l'expression peut aussi être sarcastique/ironique. 

J'aime bien la solution d'xtra, pour ton contexte de John. C'est justement pour ce genre de situation que j'avais pensé à..._ Mais qu'est-ce qu'il en sait?_ 
Sauf que ce n'est pas ironique._ _

*Edit :* Le R&C suggère... _Comme s'il y connaissait quelque chose!_


----------



## xtrasystole

Can you also use "A fat lot he knows!" in the second-person form?As in: 
John: _'Your car won't start. In my opinion, the cylinder head gasket needs to be replaced'_. 
Charlie: _'A fat lot you know! It ran out of gas!'_​Merci d'avance.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Interesting. I suppose you could, but personally I can't imagine saying that. I would more likely say something like: "You don't know what you're talking about! It's out of gas. That's all."


----------



## xtrasystole

Thank you very much Charlie. I'll drop "A fat lot you know" from my vocabulary.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Oh, I wouldn't necessarily do that. You never know when you might need something like that. In the meantime, I'll try to thing of some other situations where I might say that. I saw quite a few examples on the internet.


----------



## akaAJ

"a lot he knows" carries the rhythms of, and is probably a translation from, Yidish (A sakh veyst er).  "Fat" is an English (US) emphatic addition, as in "He doesn't give a fat flying fuck".  It conveys cluelessness and also, often, an insouciant willingness to go where angels fear to tread.


----------



## xtrasystole

akaAJ said:


> "Fat" is an English (US) emphatic addition, as in "He doesn't give a fat flying fuck".  It conveys cluelessness...


Comme dans l'expression _'Fat chance'_ ?


----------



## akaAJ

No, "fat chance" implies "no chance whatsoever" (or am *I* being ribbed?).

To clarify, the "It" after the parenthetical "fat" sentence refers to the thread phrase, "A lot ..."


----------



## orlando09

I personally think the origin in the same in the two expressions - "fat" meaning large, extensive, considerable etc. A fat lot he knows!  = oh yes, he really knows a great deal about this... (said sarcastically - ie. he doesn't know anything much about it at all). He's got a fat chance of winning the contest = oh yes he's_ really_ likely to win (sarcastic). And these expressions with "fat" are British English too.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

En lisant le contexte de Charlie, il me venait : « Vous pensez / tu penses s'il s'y connaît ! »
(ou encore, plus ouvertement négatif : « Tu parles qu'il s'y connaît ! »)


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Suggestion:

"Tu parles qu'il en sait quelque chose !"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi there!

My two cents ...

Pour ce qu'il en connait / pour ce qu'il s'y connait (?)


----------



## rolmich

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> En lisant le contexte de Charlie, il me venait : « Vous pensez / tu penses s'il s'y connaît ! »
> (ou encore, plus ouvertement négatif : « Tu parles qu'il s'y connaît ! »)


 
Tout à fait d'accord avec ton "Tu parles qu'il s'y connaît !".
Je pense que la suggestion de XTRA #14 "On peut dire qu'il s'y connaît" pourrait être prise pour argent comptant, et ne pas être comprise par ceux qui n'ont pas l'esprit de l'antiphrase. (Ils existent ).


----------



## Nicomon

rolmich said:


> Je pense que la suggestion de XTRA #14 "On peut dire qu'il s'y connaît" pourrait être prise pour argent comptant, et ne pas être comprise par ceux qui n'ont pas l'esprit de l'antiphrase.


 À bien y repenser, je crois que tu as raison. J'aime bien aussi les solutions de Karine et Punky, quoiqu'avec « _en_ », c'est le verbe savoir qui me vient... _pour ce qu'il en sait_. 

Je continue de penser, toujours dans le contexte de Charlie, que _« Mais qu'est-ce qu'il en sait? »_ peut convenir, même si l'ironie n'y est pas. 

Cela dit, on ne connait toujours pas le contexte exact du post initial.  Est-ce vraiment ironique ou plutôt dans le sens "little does he know", comme Orlando l'a suggéré... dans quel cas mes idées du post #5 conviendraient?

Infinitelove, pourrais-tu nous donner les phrases qui précèdent et suivent ce "A lot he knows!? Je crois que ça nous permettrait de trancher.


----------

